#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  Installatie 30 computer monitoren

## marsiglia

Hallo,

13 februari organiseer ik een evenement in Leiden.

Ik wil hiervoor een installatie maken met 30 computer monitoren. Deze monitoren komen in setjes van 3 onder elkaar door de zaal heen te hangen, of allemaal naast elkaar als een soort video muur. Dit wordt een lastig project, aangezien ik geen held ben in video.

Heeft er iemand ervaring met het aansturen van computer monitoren? Kan ik dit gewoon met video signaal aansturen. 

Heeft er iemand ervaring met projecten als deze? En wat zijn jullie reacties hierop? Misschien verklaren jullie mij wel als gek, of misschien is dit wel appeltje eitje. 

Welke apparatuur is hier geschikt voor om te gebruiken? wat moet ik echt niet gebruiken? 

Hoop op reacties.

Groetjes!
Bo  :Smile:

----------


## Lala

Wat voor signaal stuur je uit?

Als het gewoon computermateriaal is, dan gewoon heel wat VGA splitters ertussen.

----------


## marsiglia

Ik stuur gewoon een video signaal uit. ik kan dit natuurlijk gewoon omzetten in vga.

En een vga matrix? daar moet het toch ook mee lukken? kan er alleen geen een vinden met 30 outputs. plus dat ik dan heel veel vga kabels nodig moet hebben.

----------


## laserguy

Wat je ook doet: hoe rekening met het volgende:
- Gebruik de JUISTE en kwalitatieve kabels
- Voed alles zoveel mogelijk vanuit 1 punt (brom krijg je wel niet met video maar wel storende beeldeffecten)

----------


## Nit-Wit

voordat er allemaal fancy oplossingen geboden worden:
- wat voor kabel lengtes spreken we?
- wat voor resolutie wil je uitsturen?
- moeten je monitoren een "vidiwall" vormen? dus content loopt door op de andere monitor?

----------


## marsiglia

kabel lengtes zal zo tussen de 10 en 40 meter liggen. Het liefst wil ik er een vidwall van maken inderdaad. waarschijnlijk 3 monitoren onder elkaar en 3 in de breedte. dus een aantal vidwals krijg je dan. 

nogmaals, mijn video kennis is niet erg veel. dus over het uitsturen van resolutie kan ik niet veel vertellen. er zal een vj komen met resolume, en een live tekenaar, hier wordt tussen geswitched doormiddel van een video mixer...

----------


## renevanh

40 meter VGA is te veel... dat gaat storingen opleveren.

Waarom wil je computermonitoren gebruiken? Als je TV schermen gebruikt heb je veel meer mogelijkheden qua aansluiten, bijvoorbeeld dmv Coax (kan wel heel erg makkelijk 40 meter aan)?

----------


## marsiglia

ja, daar zit wat in... alleen heb ik geen 30 tv's. en ik heb wel 30 monitoren toevallig. daarnaast komen ze in een vaste constructie te zitten en dat gaat veel moeilijker met allemaal verschillende maten tv's.

functioneert een VGA splitter niet ook als een versterker?

----------


## Nit-Wit

wat je wilt kan wel, maar kost geld.
het hangt natuurlijk af van je budget.

die kabel lengtes kunnen wel, maar niet met de standaard VGA kabels.
maximale is toch echt wel 20m, en dan is het al niet zo scherp meer.

je moet opzoek gaan naar verdeelversterkers. en of amplifiers.

die vidiwall oplossing kan, maar volgens mij heb je geen enkel idee hoe dit technisch in elkaar zit...

----------


## laserguy

30 meter gaat nog perfect met GOEDE VGA kabel (werkt hier al jaren perfect!).

----------


## marsiglia

ik moet toegeven dat ik niet helemaal precies weet hoe een vidwall technisch in elkaar zit. Ik ben hier ook vanaf getapt en doe gewoon op elke monitor het zelfde. 

ik heb het volgende gevonden...       1x4 port VGA distribution amplfier/splitter 250 Mhz 

Als ik nou een aantal van die kastje koop en dan de monitors doorlussen... is dat een optie? of verlies ik dan te veel beeld?

----------


## marsiglia

ik moet toegeven dat ik niet helemaal precies weet hoe een vidwall technisch in elkaar zit. Ik ben hier ook vanaf getapt en doe gewoon op elke monitor het zelfde. 

ik heb het volgende gevonden...       1x4 port VGA distribution amplfier/splitter 250 Mhz 

Als ik nou een aantal van die kastje koop en dan de monitors doorlussen... is dat een optie? of verlies ik dan te veel beeld?

----------


## renevanh

De beschrijving bij dat kastje zegt o.a.:

# Extends video signal for distance up to 65m.
# Can be Cascaded.

Er zit dus blijkbaar ook een signaalversterker in en ze kunnen achter elkaar gehangen worden. Dat zou in theorie dus moeten werken.

Overigens zie ik daar dit kastje ook staan... kan interessant zijn vanwege de lagere prijs van ethernet.
Je kan het natuurlijk ook zo doen.

----------


## marsiglia

Dat ziet er goed uit... maar is heel wat soldeer werk denk ik. Waar kan ik die materialen het best halen? ik kan ethernet dus ook goed combineren met die vga splitters? dat zou heel mooi zijn om lange afstanden te overbruggen...

----------


## SjoerdOptLand

Jullie hadden het vast al door, maar het is dus geen Ethernet (protocol), maar RJ-45 (connector) of UTP/CAT5 (kabeltype).

Consequentie is dat je dus bijvoorbeeld geen Ethernet-hub/-switch kunt gebruiken. M.i. geen muggenzifterij, maar de correcte naam gebruiken om misverstanden te voorkomen.

Groeten en succes,
Sjoerd

----------


## marsiglia

aaahh! goed dat je het zegt...

----------


## marsiglia

Is dit niet het zelfde principe?

http://www.abtus.nl/live/components/...8d2b892643.jpg

waarom is dat kabeltje dan 100 euro en dit VGAtoRJ45conversion - ElephantStaircase niet?

----------


## laserguy

Omdat in een goede omvormer per kanaal transfootjes zitten die van het niet-gebalanceerde signaal een gebalanceerd maken om over twisted pair te versturen. Dat is de enige mogelijkheid om storingen te omzeilen op lange kabels die niet super afgeschermd zijn.
Het dure kastje zal dus een perfect beeld opleveren en bij dit goedkope nabrouwsel dat er niet op lijkt en technisch gewoon vloeken is met alle goede elektronicaprincipes zul je slagschaduwen zien.

----------


## marsiglia

zijn er ook nog goedkopere versies? ik moet er namelijk 8 hebben en heb een laag budget...

----------


## marsiglia

Ik vraag me zelf toch echt af of ik 8 VGA splitters achter elkaar kan hangen. Levert dit niet enorm veel beeldverlies op? Zijn er nog andee manieren op 30 PC monitoren aan te sturen?

----------


## koentjes

je kunt best 8 (Actieve) VGA splitters aan elkaar knopen, 
het beste is in stervorm. (1 splitter als backbone/"hoofdsplitter" gebruiken).

Maar je kunt het ook doen dmv. het doorlussen van de 1e naar de 2e naar de 3e............... enz. (op de 1e kom je binnen vanaf je pc, of videomixer, dan ga je van een van de uitgangen door naar de ingang van de volgende splitter)

Je zult dan op de laatste iets meer ruis krijgen, maar ik denk niet dat dat op pc-schermpjes veel zal uitmaken, zeker niet als je niet veel budget hebt.

dus: [PC] > ___________ [splitter] >_____________[splitter]

----------


## frenkck

Ik help ook mee met dat project, dus ik denk ook eventjes mee.

Stervorm lijkt me wel de beste oplossing voor het minste kwaliteitsverlies, maar als je toch ver de zaal in wilt lijkt me serie absoluut het makkelijkste aanleggen en het goedkoopste.

Als het kwaliteitsverlies te overzien is met het doorlussen (dan praat je misschien wel over maximaal 8x doorlussen met VGA splitters trouwens) dan lijkt me dat zeker een goede oplossing.

8x is wel de max, afhankelijk hoever de units van 3 monitoren per stuk uit elkaar komen te hangen. Als ze dicht genoeg bij elkaar hangen om 6 monitoren vanaf één punt aan te sturen, is 4x doorlussen al voldoende. 8x lijkt me namelijk wel erg veel, of valt zelfs dat nog wel mee?

De resolutie zal waarschijnlijk zo'n 1024*768 zijn, niet erg hoog. Enige kwaliteitsverlies is ook absoluut niet zo'n ramp.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Weet niet wat het budget is, maar kom net dit tegen: Prijzenstunters - VGA splitter, 8 poorts D-Sub 15P, incl. voeding

8 poorts splitter voor 18 euro... Reclame mag niet, maar dit is wel heel erg goedkoop

----------


## AJB

Mag ik even inbreken met de opmerking dat dit ontwerptechnisch echt kant nog wal raakt? Er is dus iemand die beschikt over 30 computermonitoren (je moet een hobby hebben tenslotte) en op het lumineuze idee komt om dit voor een poep-prijs aan de output van een VJ te hangen.

Allereerst wil die VJ vast liever hebben dat het 1 grote matrix wordt met een degelijke ophanging. 30 mini-beeldjes die allemaal hetzelfde doen is a) saai, b) saai en c)...ja idd het wordt saai!

Als ik jou was zou ik fijn een scherm en een deftige beamer hangen, dan maak je zowel de VJ als het publiek een stuk gelukkiger dan dat onnozele gepriegel. Mocht je echte video willen maken met een 30-panelen matrix: bel dan lekker een video-jongen die het snapt, dat ga je zo niet werkend krijgen...

I rest my case,

----------


## G.P.Fransen

Idd 30 crt'tjes gaan nu niet direct het effect geven wat je wil of je moet er echt een gaaf decor van maken.

----------


## marsiglia

Hmmm... heeft er hier ooit iemand gezegd dat we geen beamers gaan gebruiken??? en idd, er wordt een mooi decor van gemaakt. :Smile: 

Zou graag reacties willen krijgen in hoe het wel kan, en wat ik wel moet gebruiken, en liever geen reacties dat ik het vooral niet Moet doen! Want ik doe het toch.. Het is mijn hobbie  :Wink: 

Greetz, Bo

Ps. alleen een beamer is niet saai zeker :Confused:

----------


## marsiglia

en ik verwacht van dit forum dat er hier een hoop jongens zijn die het snappen, aangezien ik geen ''video jongen die het snapt'' ken

----------


## AJB

> en ik verwacht van dit forum dat er hier een hoop jongens zijn die het snappen, aangezien ik geen ''video jongen die het snapt'' ken



De vraag is of jij het snapt.... Uiteraard zijn er hier mensen die weten hoe dit zou moeten werken: met die kennis voeden ze hun gezinnetjes ook...

Jij snapt blijkbaar niets van ontwerp of professionele video en ziet het dan ook als een hobby. Voor een hobby is het ook iets te grootschalig ben ik bang, dus besteed het uit, kijk goed mee en doe het de volgende keer zelf.

Hobby's mogen geld kosten toch? Snel uitgeven aan een AV-bedrijf, je beste uitgave ooit! Door mee te kijken met professionals leer je snel en goed, niet door aan te klooien en vragen te stellen op een forum.

Als je namelijk even kritisch naar je zelf kijkt stel jij de volgende vraag:

"Hi ik heet Bo en mijn hobby is video. Ik heb geen verstand van zaken maar heb een project aangenomen door te zeggen dat ik nog wel 30 schermen in de kast had staan. Nu heb ik echter geen flauw benul van de werking en aansturing, dus wil graag dat een aantal professionals mij uitleggen hoe dit werkt, zodat ik de grote jongen kan uithangen op het feestje aldaar".

Klinkt ineens anders he? Maar 't klopt wel, en da's dan weer jammer!

----------


## koentjes

maar... het is nooit te laat te leren, zou fraai zijn als hier alleen mensen dingen mogen vragen die alles al weten... 

afijn...

----------


## marsiglia

> "Hi ik heet Bo en mijn hobby is video. Ik heb geen verstand van zaken maar heb een project aangenomen door te zeggen dat ik nog wel 30 schermen in de kast had staan. Nu heb ik echter geen flauw benul van de werking en aansturing, dus wil graag dat een aantal professionals mij uitleggen hoe dit werkt, zodat ik de grote jongen kan uithangen op het feestje aldaar".
> 
> Klinkt ineens anders he? Maar 't klopt wel, en da's dan weer jammer!



Nou dan mag jij mij komen helpen om de instalatie maken, dan kijk ik goed mee en daar leer ik dan weer van. Lijkt mij een goeie.. Uiteraard mag je daarna de grote stoere jongen uithangen... :Wink:

----------


## AJB

Ik voel niet in het minst de behoefte, dankjewel. Heb je inmiddels de hint wel begrepen of probeer je nu je smoeltje te redden? Als je video-mensen zoekt kun je op het forum voldoende professionals vinden.

Succes/Sterkte

----------


## marsiglia

> Ik voel niet in het minst de behoefte, dankjewel. Heb je inmiddels de hint wel begrepen of probeer je nu je smoeltje te redden? Als je video-mensen zoekt kun je op het forum voldoende professionals vinden.
> 
> Succes/Sterkte



Ik snap niet helemaal waar nou opeens die ongelooflijke vijandige toon vandaan komt bij je. Ik heb toch niks kwaad tegen je gezegd geloof ik...? Zo ja, sorry daar voor dan. 

Verder heb ik je boodschap zeker begrepen. Ik zal er alleen niks mee doen. Ik vind het een nutteloze boodschap. Vind het niet nodig om een av bedrijf in te huren voor dit project aangezien ik genoeg mensen om me heen heb, en op dit forum, die mij helpen. Daarnaast vind ik het leuk om te doen, en zal ik er veel van leren. 

Verder ben ik er uit hoe ik het ga doen. Ik zet er een aantal vga splitters tussen die ik doorlus. De resolutie is niet erg hoog dus dit zal zeker moeten lukken. De afstanden tussen de monitoren zullen niet te lang zijn. Verder koop ik goede vga kabels, en niet te goedkope splitters.

Ik zal je op de hoogte houden of het gelukt is of niet. 

Heel erg bedankt voor je tips trouwens.

----------


## Svartrose

Kijk ook eens naar de Matrox Dual/Tripplehead2go en een videokaart met meerdere uitgangen. Dat is allemaal niet zo duur en je kunt toch over meedere (clusters van) schermen je output verdelen.

Succes!

Edit: Ik zie dat het al voorbij is, hoe was het geworden?

----------


## marsiglia

Het zag er super goed uit. Ik heb een stuk of 8 splitters gekocht met 1 input naar 4 outs. Het ging perfect, bijna geen beeldverlies en resolutie was ook geen probleem. Wel een probleem was op te switchen van cartoon jockey naar de vj. maar dat kwam door een gebrekn aan apparatuur.

Het enige nadeel: het geeft heel veel licht. maar daar had ik al op gerekend.

Thnx voor alle tips...

----------


## SjoerdOptLand

Fotootje misschien?

Alvast bedankt,
Sjoerd

----------


## ruurd

Welke splitters (merk, type) heb je gekocht?
Welke kabel (merk, type) heb je gekocht?

Switchen kun je in het vervolg oplossen door een fatsoenlijke switcher/scaler te roggl'n.

----------


## marsiglia

Deze spilitter heb ik gekocht. Was er erg tevreden over, ze zijn lekker robuust, klein, en het lijkt wel of je ze oneindig kan doorlussen. 

CPT-17000175 - Compatible - 1x4 port VGA distribution amplfier/splitter 250 Mhz

Daarnaast heb ik StarTech - MXT101HQ_50 VGA kabels gekocht. Die waren iets wat goedkoop...

voor foto's check wattledje_013-1.jpg picture by vagebondfeesten - Photobucket

Pease

----------


## BJD

Volgende keer even een stukje gaffa over de power ledjes plakken  :Wink:

----------

